# Disc Dog thread



## CptJack

I have decided we need a thread for dogs who do disc dog stuff (competitively or otherwise). I have nothing major to say at this point, but I know questions come up and we have a few people who play here and god knows questions and brags could always use a place to go. 

I have played casually in my yard and at parks for ages, but attended a seminar a few weeks ago, actually started attending practices with the local club and the bug bit hard. Not sure when I'll actually get to a competition, but certainly by this fall with at least one of the border-things and probably both of them.


----------



## Canyx

I've been talking about casual disc stuff on the Dutchie FB page I'm on. Namely, how to stop Brae from preemptively jumping while the disc is still high and doing crazy dangerous flips or landing hard (he doesn't mind). They talked me into getting official discs instead of using the Chuck-it kinds, which are light and slow and fun to tug with for me. I have a Hero and a Jawz arriving in the mail next week.


----------



## CptJack

I think the Jawz disc will probably help you. Not only are they pretty danged sturdy, they're heavy - which means they don't 'float' very well, even as well as comp discs or Hero 235s or other lighter discs. They do tend to drop abruptly and take a LOT of spin. 
Which means there's less time for him to do crazy nonsense. That said, they're still pretty danged tuggable. 

I actually need to buy a metric ton more discs. My throwing prefere and my dogs bites are not compatible and I am going to have to a-) compromise on SuperSonics and b-) Get better about weight. My PREFERENCE is flat out fastbacks, but those things are freaking disposable with the dogs and I can't really afford that for all my play :/


----------



## emmybear

I’m so glad you started this thread! Disc is hands down the favorite sport of Renegade and Rio. After a mini-seminar and actually learning to throw half decently it now ranks up near agility for me as well. 

I’ve done a few seasons of Toss&Fetch league with Renegade which is super fun. I plan to try to teach some freestyle tricks with Rio when he gets closer to 1 1/2 years old. I decided that Renegade is just too big for us to be able to do most of them safely. 

No actual competitions yet but there’s a bunch of Updog within driving distances to me and it seems super fun so that’s in the future when I have extra funds. 

So far I prefer the Hero xtra distances but they become unusable after just a couple sessions so I bought a Jawz that has held up pretty well for a couple months. Renegade thinks it’s good for tugging, I think it’s impossible to hold on after he covers it in slobber. I plan to try a bunch of different discs to find my favorites at some point in the future.


----------



## Canyx

So here's a question. What's a healthy/safe number of good throws for a dog to catch in one session? Soro has always been the kind of dog who tells me when he's done. I actually don't know what Brae's limit is and I don't want to push till I find out.


----------



## emmybear

*ETA: After typing all of this response out and rereading it, I realize it doesn’t actually answer your question of how many is safe/healthy to catch but I’m going to post it anyway because it could be useful to someone somewhere who may read this thread. 

That’s a good question. I’m certainly not an expert or even particularly experienced. Renegade is the type who doesn’t stop till he drops when it comes to disc. I just keep an eye on him like I do other exercise and stop him before he gets to overheated or tired. 

Other than that I have a few personal guidelines I keep in mind: 
The first is that I always end on a good note. Either with a short guaranteed catch or a roller. 
-If he gets overaroused/stops thinking, we stop. 
-If he starts to any signs of jumping or landing sloppy we stop. He never shows if he’s in pain even if he’s bleeding so I do my best to prevent accidents where possible. 
-If we have a session or day where he does a ton of disc I generally wait a few days before doing it again so his muscles have time to recuperate. 

If the play is spaced out over more time he can catch more. I try to only let him play disc a few days a week since it’s high impact. 

Bottom line is that I just watch his body language and stop before he becomes unsafe due to arousal/fatigue/or any other factors. The number of throws really just depends on your dog’s fitness, technique, your throws, the weather, and how often you play.


----------



## Canyx

Thanks emmybear! I had the same general guidelines in mind. It's just sooooo hard with a dog that would rather break himself than stop playing...

I don't know why I look for a number or something black and white when I know it doesn't exist


----------



## emmybear

I can relate. I always have to check Ren thoroughly during and after physical activities because he just doesn’t stop. 

The only hard number I know related to disc is that in a 60 second round of Toss&Fetch 5 long throws is generally the upper limit(with exceptions) but that’s related to time constraints for the round rather than physical ones. 

Life would be easier if there was an ultimate rule book with all kinds of numbers for dog related things.


----------



## CptJack

It so, so, varies by dog.

With Molly, she'll do bone headed things that will kill her, but she's not going to do it via going too long. What I used to call poor stamina, I've realized, is actually a mild version of border collie collapse. About 15 minutes, she's good. 20, she's starting to lose her back end/stagger around and losing awareness of her surroundings. So, 15 minutes we stop and take a drink and cool off. If it hits 20 minutes, well, there's a hard stop there with clear physical signs to cool her off and let her rest. Also, good chance to check her feet because my god her feet.

With Kiran, it's more like forcing a break, removing the toy and watching his behavior. If he's still focused, bouncing up and into my face demand barking 2-3 minutes after the toy has disappeared, he's good to go. If he starts sniffing around or doing other things, he's getting a break. Repeat more frequently as time passes. In truth, I use this mostly with water related activities, because I am slightly paranoid about it. Other activities - we quit when I'm done? He doesn't get dangerous or sloppy, he mostly is catching the discs without jumping but with lots of running, when he does jump it's very level unless I'm baiting him upward (which I do very rarely), and he takes his own water breaks. I've never seen him quit, and I've never seen him exhibit a single physical sign of being 'tired' before I'm bored out of my damned mind and ready to move on. Weirdly sensible dog, basically.


----------



## CptJack

I've ordered 5 of our disc club special order in super sonic. 

And I am about to place an order of 100 misprint 'chompers' (They're fastbacks) because in bulk they come out to < 2.00 each. ALL THE DISCS. Need to probably find a jawz or two to add to the mix, too, for home play. At least it's less expensive than agility equipment?


----------



## CptJack

And I've just signed up for my first event, at the end of September in King, NC.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

I know literally nothing about Disc Dog but it sounds like it would be something Ember would enjoy. The closest disc dog league is about 35 minutes from me. They had a "try it" day but I missed it.  

We'll see though! Would love to learn more about it.


----------



## CptJack

UpDog, at least, has a lot of games where if you can throw at least 10 yards and your dog can catch a roller or in the air throw you're good. ...I very much appreciate them for that. Because I am not exactly throwing out 100 yard throws here

(Also they're very, very, chill about dogs and reactive dogs and so on, which makes things nice.)


----------



## CptJack

CptJack said:


> I've ordered 5 of our disc club special order in super sonic.
> 
> And I am about to place an order of 100 misprint 'chompers' (They're fastbacks) because in bulk they come out to < 2.00 each. ALL THE DISCS. Need to probably find a jawz or two to add to the mix, too, for home play. At least it's less expensive than agility equipment?


What I actually ordered was: 
20 Misprint 'chompers'/dog discs (still fastbacks)
20 Fastback flex
3 Euroblend fastbacks
2 new jawz
+ 5 super sonic club discs.

SO HELP ME GOD if I have to buy more discs before the first of the year, I'm grounding the dogs.

Also https://updogchallenge.com/ good description of the various games in Updog here.


----------



## Canyx

My TWO discs   

...arrived today. Commence the fun!


----------



## emmybear

And I thought the 10 discs I bought at one time was a lot. Most of which now need to be replaced. I plan to buy misprints/uglies in bulk at some point too. Renegade is very hard on his discs and wants to tug with them. He’s too strong for me to keep a grip on the slobbery things.


----------



## CptJack

I really lack the ability to explain how hard it goes against my grain to be spending money on buying things I know are going to end up in the trash - but clearly not enough to do a massive order to get it over with.

I will try out the flex discs and see where I file them. The chompers will go into the 'take to comps' pile and only be used there. The super sonics will be used at practices and seminars. The jawz are 'we're playing at home/in the park' discs. With any luck I'll only be replacing the competition discs with stupid regularity.


----------



## emmybear

I want to try out the Hyperflite competition standard discs and see if I like them at all. I’ve thrown one a few times without a dog and liked it. It’s pretty cheap per disc to buy the misprints in either 50 or 100 at a time. It’s a good idea to save the flimsier discs for competitions. 

I need to bite the bullet and actually enter a competition. Over a year of training for agility and I still don’t actually enter trials. It gives me anxiety but I know that if I just go ahead and do it I’ll love it. It took a lot for me to even go and do Toss&Fetch League which is super duper casual. 

I also need to try to find a disc club to practice with. I can imagine it being very helpful to give each other feedback.


----------



## CptJack

I am a weird one, in that I am MUCH more comfortable in a competition than a club practice or a lesson or class - for both disc and agility. I absolutely have no idea what is wrong with my brain, but the fewer people there are, the more nervous I become. 

Which is great for getting to competition but makes doing the work to get there interesting! Brains, man.


----------



## CptJack

Okay, I have filled out and sent off my entry for the UpDog event in King, NC the last weekend of September. This is in the thick of agility season but it's also the only even kind of soonish thing that doesn't directly conflict with agility and, well, agility wins.

But I'm excited and proud! Also got the first set of 24 discs in today. 20 more to arrive sometime next week and the last 5 are club discs so. Whenever. 

May I also say, I LOVE JAWZ pup?


----------



## Canyx

I've been playing with the Hero and Jawz. I'm bad at making the Jawz fly straight. Hero disc, no problem. Got some troubleshooting to do 
But both discs have been SO much better at encouraging Brae not to jump because they are heavier and faster than the fabric stuff.

I've noticed a little tiny bit of blood on his lips or gums both times I've played with him so far. Nothing overly concerning, but definitely something I haven't seen with other toys. And we bite things A LOT.


----------



## CptJack

The jaws take some work and a lot of spin and releasing at a bit of an angle to get straight.

The blood thing happens. Sometimes it's because of biting lips and tongue or cheeks, but often it's just because the rim comes down right behind their molars and then chomp down and there's some of blood. I wouldn't call it desirable or normal, but it's not unusual and usually a callous develops back there over time. Watch it, don't worry about it (you're you, I know that's what you're likely to do) is the advise I mostly see, for any dog who isn't likely to turn themselves off playing because it hurts a little.


----------



## Canyx

Good to know CptJack, thanks for your input!


----------



## emmybear

We’re probably going to enter our first UpDog trial tonight! It’s a small evening trial only offering four games. There’s several people I know from Toss&Fetch going as well so I think it is a good opportunity for me to try it out. The games still confuse me so it might be a big failure but at least it will be fun. I wish I had planned ahead of time and bought some new discs but I’ll make what I have work. Renegade hasn’t been to many trial environments so hopefully he doesn’t stress too badly. Guess we’ll see. I’m excited to try


----------



## CptJack

emmybear said:


> We’re probably going to enter our first UpDog trial tonight! It’s a small evening trial only offering four games. There’s several people I know from Toss&Fetch going as well so I think it is a good opportunity for me to try it out. The games still confuse me so it might be a big failure but at least it will be fun. I wish I had planned ahead of time and bought some new discs but I’ll make what I have work. Renegade hasn’t been to many trial environments so hopefully he doesn’t stress too badly. Guess we’ll see. I’m excited to try


Awesome! Report back and let us know how it goes!


----------



## CptJack

emmybear said:


> We’re probably going to enter our first UpDog trial tonight! It’s a small evening trial only offering four games. There’s several people I know from Toss&Fetch going as well so I think it is a good opportunity for me to try it out. The games still confuse me so it might be a big failure but at least it will be fun. I wish I had planned ahead of time and bought some new discs but I’ll make what I have work. Renegade hasn’t been to many trial environments so hopefully he doesn’t stress too badly. Guess we’ll see. I’m excited to try


Well? How'd it go?

(We start toss and fetch league tomorrow. Me and Kiran + Molly and Michael (husband). I'm excited.)


----------



## CptJack

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3blWySqUVRE&feature=youtu.be

Might want to ignore the music. It's there primarily to avoid having to listen to myself or the camera workings.

In third in week 1.

...With Molly and Michael in fifth and about a point and a half behind us. Not allowed to video those. 

In related news we had a news crew AND THE POLICE show up at separate times so that was a very eventful kick off. Can't wait until next week.


----------



## emmybear

Whoops! :redface: It’s been such a busy week I completely forgot to update. The UpDog trial was fantastic!! We didn’t even do very well in two out of the three games we played but I am completely thrilled with Renegade. He tends to have some pretty big focus and stress in new locations and around people and dogs. The field was completely unfenced which I was very nervous but it was a tiny, casual trial with several people I knew there so I decided to give it a go anyway. 

From the beginning of our first round he was completely focused. Even when I accidentally threw a disc within a few feet of the row of tents, people, and dogs next to the field he just glanced at them and came right back to me. I flubbed the Throw and Go round with some bad throws(way out of bounds and burners) and we only scored 15 points and came in 14/19 but I don’t even care. :whoo:

Ren settled really well between rounds and even held down stays while I listened to the briefings. He was even able to watch other dogs play without losing his mind. Our second round was Spaced Out and we did terribly. Scored like 5 points and came in last.(To put this in perspective, the top team scored 105 points). Once again, it didn’t even bother me. We had fun and he stayed so happy and focused that I could have jumped for joy. 

Our third round was 4-way play and it was a lot of fun. We both did pretty good and came in 3rd with 29 points. We were just one zone short of clearing three whole quads. I was pretty proud that we did that well at our first try of the game. 

I really enjoyed it, was thrilled with how it went, and can’t wait to enter another one. I really want to try Frizgility. Overall, Renegade has just matured in such noticeable way since he hit the 2-2 1/2 age bracket. I can’t wait to see what he’s like in a year or two. We still have some issues to work out but I definitely see progress all around. 

This gives me hope for our upcoming agility trial. If he shows me even a fraction of the same focus then we’ll definitely be okay. Too bad I can’t do our runs holding a disc. :laugh:

*Sorry for the long post, I always seem to type way too much when I’m on the internet.


----------



## emmybear

*CptJack*- That looked like an awesome first round of Toss&Fetch! Kiran has some serious jumping skills. I love watching his floofy tail wave in the air when he brings the disc back. He seems like he’s going to be a really fantastic disc dog. Do you have any plans to do freestyle or are you going to stick with Toss&Fetch/UpDog games?

I’m jealous, I planned to do League this season but they had to move it to a weekday and I can’t drive two hours one way during the week with the semester starting soon. It was just such a fun, affordable, and casual way to play disc and socialize with other dog people. 

I wish one would open closer to me. For that matter, I wish a proper disc club would open that’s closer than an hour and 45 minutes away. I would open one myself but I just don’t know any disc people local enough. I would love to be able to go to group practices. I still have so much to learn. Oh well, plenty to practice on my own and learn from videos online.


----------



## CptJack

I love and am fascinated by freestyle. I love tricks, I love disc, not surprising, but. 

I don't have any intention of doing it right now. How far I can throw tops out at about 25 yards, with the occasional 30, and the thought of rebounds/catches/vaults etc with Kiran makes me a little woozy. 

He'd probably prefer my answer was different, though!

And yes, re: Jumping. All those 1/2pts for being completely in the air really added up for us!


----------



## Canyx

Nice job emmybear and CptJack! Kiran collects so nicely. It seems Brae doesn't know how to do anything but pogo up or flip in the air.


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Nice job emmybear and CptJack! Kiran collects so nicely. It seems Brae doesn't know how to do anything but pogo up or flip in the air.


Yeah, I'm pretty pleased with that, actually. You can tell from the... second throw I think? That he still has some pretty strong 'spoing' tendencies but a combination of mostly asking him to go around me before starting and throwing slightly less high helps. I still get jumps but not straight in the air and coming down just on his back legs craziness. 

Jump work for agility might also have something to do with it - maybe. 

Or he just grew a brain. 

Either way, I'll take it.

--

In other news, I'm renting him out to a friend for disc practice/so she can practice throwing tomorrow. He's coming in handy


----------



## CptJack

As of this week Michael and I are exactly tied. 

Crap's about to get real in this house 

(Club shot up to #12 for week 2. We'll see what happens there, but sadly most of my current focus is - Okay not beating my husband but actually helping him with his catch rate with molly. That means they're going to trounce Kiran and I, but I'm ok with that. Mostly )


----------



## CptJack

Massive, massive storms rained us out week 3. This week was 4 and round 1 was pretty good, round two involved starting with me having the crap bitten out of me and ended with Kiran pooping on the field, so. LOL.

Demo this week, agility next weekend, week off (yeah, right), then updog and working and demoing another, bigger, dog festival.

Starting to work on nerves. Or would be if I were less stinking exhausted.


----------



## CptJack

...and even with mid-run poop he brought in the highest score he has so far. Weird. Going to be interested to see his overall standing once the lowest scores get dropped. Meanwhile he's 4th in our club/league (of 20).

What makes me love a sport is, apparently, very much that the dog loves it. 

Running Molly myself for winter league though. Michael's not loving the competitive aspects - or it being a competition. I'm not surprised but I'm glad he's done this. (One week to go!)


----------



## CptJack

Pictures from Toss and Fetch League

















































Photos taken by a friend.


----------



## CptJack

So, fall season is a wrap. 

Kiran finished tied for 3 out of 25 in our local club, and 287 out of 1,300 out of the league as a whole. 

Which means he gets a *fancy* patch  (Ie: nothing big). 

I'm looking forward to winter league. Updog trial end of this month less. There's like. Rules and stuff.


----------



## CptJack

So, we did our updog comp. 4 way play, Frizgility, and Throw and Go. 

We didn't place anywhere - there were some pretty big players there this weekend, given the tiny nature of the comp - but Kiran did really well and got some 'achievements' and accumulated some points. I can't say I'm necessarily going to be seeking out and pursuing lots of competitions, but only because it's an awfully early morning for something I'm not overly concerned about. I WILL almost certainly do a few a year - probably during agility's off season. 

I will also say that the environment is very, very different from agility, which I find interesting.


----------



## CptJack

Roun 2 of Toss and Fetch - the club I play with isn't going to do the spring session, which makes me sad and probably means I'll be looking for UpDog for Kiran, since he thrives on it. Meanwhile, he's continuing his streak of 'catches everything' and being solidly good enough for club points without tipping us over into the territory of leveling up and losing our handicap. ...Perfect, says me.


----------



## CptJack

We came in second (with Molly and my spouse in third) for our local toss and fetch leagug. Have an UpDog event the weekend before Christmas. I think next year I might try to qualify for UpDif, though we'll see how that goes. Kiran adores it but I have a hard time seeing it as something to work on. It's just playing with dogs for me, you know? Possibly because agility eats so much of my brain so much of the time that there's just not much left.


----------



## CptJack

Hey, look. I backed up and taught an actual foundation skill


----------



## CptJack

And THIS is why him jumping doesn't bug me. That's a danged near picture perfect, safe, landing.

Which is. Not at all what Molly does. And why Molly's not allowed/encouraged to jump.


----------



## oldNgray

CptJack, that is such a cool photograph of Kiran playing with his flying disc. What a little athlete!

I've read through this thread and noticed that you bought several different types of discs and Canyx bought a couple as well. I'm wondering which ones you both prefer and why.

I bought my girl a couple cheapies from Dollar Tree. She LOVES them! But they didn't last but a week each. The discs are brittle and crack -- probably from slamming the fence. My girl turns 6 months old tomorrow, still too young for jumping. So we use the disc to play fetch. Today, I bought a Kong flying disc at Petsmart. It is a nice soft rubber, probably better on her mouth and teeth than the plastic ones we bought for $1. But it's heavier and takes more effort to throw it half as far as I easily flung the cheap disc. My yard isn't big, so I don't need it to fly a long distance. If I can get 20 feet without wrenching my arm I'd be happy. 

Curious, if I do decide to later teach my girl to jump and catch, what type/brand disc would you recommend as a beginning trainer disc?


----------



## CptJack

If you want a disc t hat will last a long time, look jawz or supersonic discs. Be aware they're more like 15-20.00 each. They will, however, last for years, even with really hard biting dogs (I've had two for two years and one for three with no appreciable wear).

They are however pretty heavy and that's the trade off. The durable discs are heavier than the ones that only last a day or two.

Also, please stick to either disc like toys that are soft, or hero or hyperflite dog discs (or fastbacks by whamo). The petstore ones, like you said, break down in a way that's really dangerous to the dogs. The light weight ones by the other brands also don't last, but they don't splinter or crack, making the breakdown not likely to break your dog.


----------



## oldNgray

CptJack said:


> Also, please stick to either disc like toys that are soft . . .


The Kong disc is super soft and flexible. It bends and folds in half, making it easier to pick up off hard surfaces. I paid $11 (Petsmart's online price; the store's shelf price is $17). Bodie loves playing with it and has absolutely no problem picking it up -- even when it's landed right side up on the concrete patio. I just wish it was a tad bit easier to throw. I might pick up a Supersonic disc next time. Or maybe even look for one of the original Frisbee discs. I saw a photo of one on this website: http://tossandfetch.com/how-to-select-competition-discs-for-your-frisbee-dog-update/
The site also has a video of someone showing off several different flying discs and showing the traits of each one. FYI, the Kong disk is even more flexible than the "gummy" version mentioned in the video. Maybe I'll pick up a Hero Supersonic next month.


----------



## Canyx

I have a whole bin of disc-shaped toys in my car 

I like the Chuck-it discs. The paraflight goes far, hovers more, and is lighter. The zipflight has a hole in the middle and is great for tug, but is heavier and won't go as far. I am also playing around with the Ruffwear one (which is shaped like the zipflight). That thing is huge!

We enjoy the fabric discs because they are easier on my hands for tug sessions, though with Brae tug is never an easy activity for me. However, because they are fabric they don't last very long. This was my latest Chuck-it zipflight after a few months of use, maybe 15 minutes a week. Brae is never allowed to have these toys on his own, so the damage is totally from normal disc play and tug.










You might want to try the zipflight because although it is fabric, it is pretty rigid in shape so it's very easy to throw it nicely. I have and love the Kong Flyers too, but I get that the flexibility makes them harder to throw at times.


----------



## Canyx

I want to clarify, I have competition type discs like Jawz and Hero too. I was just writing to address the 'easy to throw' criteria you mentioned. Also, seeing as your dog is still so young and also teething, I think the softer discs are nice on teeth and for casual yard play. But I agree that ultimately the competition discs fly best and are the best for developing nice jumping form and catches.


----------



## CptJack

If you're going to use fabric, yeah, I'd try something with a rigid rim. I use the discs from Tractor Supply for a lot of our casual play at home - when not using jawz - because they hold up fairly well (they're rip stop nylon stuff), and they fly FOREVER (I'm an all spin, no force thrower so this is handy). 

Most of what I'm saying is dear god, don't use human or 99 cent discs because they will hurt your dog. That video you mentioned is excellent and I'm bookmarking it to share with other people!


----------



## CptJack




----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

Looks fun!

I wanted to try disc so bad but they keep offering it on a night I can't go. Sigh..

Also, I'm pretty sure they need to be able to actually give the disc to hand, or change which disc they are going after? Ember has a bubble thing and absolutely refuses to come to hand with a toy. She also will lock on only one toy and will refuse to chase a different one. Maybe someday I will have another candidate.


----------



## CptJack

Nope, they are absolutely allowed to drop the disc at some distance, though you might waste a little time having to go get it - and you're absolutely allowed to play with just one disc, and in fact some dogs require it. No big deal in either case, at least for Toss and Fetch and UpDog. Heck in UpDog you can (and people do) play games with 8 week old puppies, 15 year old dogs and all rollers.


----------



## ForTheLoveOfDogs

CptJack said:


> Nope, they are absolutely allowed to drop the disc at some distance, though you might waste a little time having to go get it - and you're absolutely allowed to play with just one disc, and in fact some dogs require it. No big deal in either case, at least for Toss and Fetch and UpDog. Heck in UpDog you can (and people do) play games with 8 week old puppies, 15 year old dogs and all rollers.


Oh, well in that case we just have time issues, LOL! Good to know! So maybe someday.

She drops it in front of you and will "nose it" toward you. She is very set in her Border Collie repetitive ways so bring to hand probably won't happen. This would be Toss and Fetch. Haven't seen any UpDog here.


----------



## CptJack

ForTheLoveOfDogs said:


> Oh, well in that case we just have time issues, LOL! Good to know! So maybe someday.
> 
> She drops it in front of you and will "nose it" toward you. She is very set in her Border Collie repetitive ways so bring to hand probably won't happen. This would be Toss and Fetch. Haven't seen any UpDog here.


No issue at all, then. In fact 'drop in front of me' is my GOAL with Kiran and Molly. It's actually faster for me than directly in my hand. As long as it's in front of me and reasonably close/arms reach as opposed to 20 feet away.


----------



## Canyx

CptJack said:


> No issue at all, then. In fact 'drop in front of me' is my GOAL with Kiran and Molly. It's actually faster for me than directly in my hand. As long as it's in front of me and reasonably close/arms reach as opposed to 20 feet away.



Is this because they are faster if they just drop mid-run and wrap around your body and out? Or is there another reason?


----------



## CptJack

Canyx said:


> Is this because they are faster if they just drop mid-run and wrap around your body and out? Or is there another reason?


Mostly that, but also that I have a much harder time getting a grip I like on the disc when they're shoving it in my hand, and the time it takes me to regrip/reposition is probably slightly longer than it takes me to scoop the disc up the way I want and immediately throw.


----------



## CptJack

Kiran and I broke 20 points in Toss and Fetch League last night. 

...I don't want to do it again and get promoted  I LIKE MY HANDICAP.

(Good news: It was probably a fluke and I probably will not do it again)


----------



## CptJack

Kiran came in second - and third - for handler division in our club. Overall, third and fourth (for humans - since he's just one dog he actually just came in second or third ) 

Running double, ever week, through June and July in 85 to 90 degree temps. No clue how he did it but I am very, very proud of that dog.


----------



## CptJack

So, um.


----------

